# need some public spots in crestview area



## fishmouth81 (Oct 13, 2007)

i have lived in south okaloosa for a good while now and have been out of the freshwater loop of the north end. i was hoping someone could turn me on to a good bass pond in or around crestview. i am strictly catch and release. i would greatly appreciate any heilp i could get.

thanks,

Josh


----------



## Ralfus (Oct 14, 2007)

The obvious choices are Karrick, Hurricane, and Bear lakes all NW of Crestview. You can scroll down and find some info on how to find them here:

http://floridafisheries.com/fma/index.html#nw

I've never had a whole lot of luck at any of those, but I know Bear and Hurricane are popular during the spawn. 

Or you can get an Eglin range pass with the fishing permit (~$15 for a year) and try the ponds on the range. Timberlake and Anderson are close by. There's some big bass in Timberlake, but they are smart cause the water's clear and everybody sees them and pitches at them. 

No gas motors on any of those lakes are allowed to be run.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2007)

I used to live in Crestview,and I know some good bass ponds.Try Twin hills park.They stock it frequently.There are some big catfish,and striped bass in there as well.It takes a lot of patience though.Also the pond right by the jail has some good fish in it too.I also know a secret pond that no one fishes.With the biggest bass and bluegill in Crestview.It's right back in the neighborhood behind the jail,not sure what street though.Let me know if you try any of them.PEACE


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

If you go to the shoal river boat landing off 85 and walk off to the right under the bridge and into the woods theres a trail that leads to a small pond thats off the river. There should be plenty of bream and bass in there come this spring since the rivers been high. When the river gets really low at the beginning of summer I like to walk up the river and fish, stopping at some other ponds and creeks off the river.


----------

